# Good outdoor related shows



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just wanted to share two recent discoveries of mine. Ax Men on History Channel and Wild Justice on Nat Geo I think. Wild Justice is mainly CA conservation officers doing their jobs dealing with poaching and busting marijuana grows, quickly becoming a new favorite. Ax Men-Shelby in LA makes Swamp People look like Sesame St.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL.

They could start an entire series just on him and his cousins.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Mantracker. It only turns up every now and then on the Science Channel but it is a riot to watch.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

a_bow_nut said:


> LOL.
> 
> They could start an entire series just on him and his cousins.


Not exactly the deepest gene pool! I love how he has a new assistant almost every show as he didn't pay the previous one, then the one cousin comes back a second time and again didn't get paid. That swamp buggy is an engineering marvel, I couldn't find a pic to post of it for some reason.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Meateater and Dropped Project Alaska


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there a new season of Wild Justice out? I remember watching all of them when I was laid up from surgery. Pretty good stuff. North Woods Law is a lot like Wild Justice, just up in Maine instead. 

I love Swamp People. It would be pretty cool to go hunt gators with Troy, even if it's just to hear him talk. Duck Dynasty is my new guilty pleasure. The goofy brother and crazy uncle crack me up, and Phil is the man. 

I tried Mudcats and Rattlesnake Republic, but those guys are just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Duck dynasty. Uncle Si is a genius!


----------

